# Miller learned some new tricks!



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

So I have started teaching Miller some new tricks, mainly focusing on service dog things, and he has finally learned to shut cupboards! He is about 95% reliable and even shuts them when I dont ask, We might need to work on that...
Anyways heres a link to the video, at the end I also put some of him doing his favorite trick "stinky" here he waves his paw in front of his nose like something smells :laugh:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Very impressive! He's so cute.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks! He used to not want to put his feet on the cupboards or drawers because they moved but now hes over that fear. I also think hes pretty cute to buttttttttt I may be a little bit biased :biggrin1:


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow! Way to go, Miller! He's so smart! And the "stinky" is so adorable!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Look at Miller go, and he get's the high drawers too! Wow! I haven't trained Timmy to do this but he closes Mae's expen gate which is a pain because her pee pad is in there :frusty: It's pretty amazing what you can teach these guys. I don't know about Miller but Timmy loves to learn new tricks and he's so proud when he does them. We're teaching Mae the basics and she's catching on so fast! We're at the point of stressing "sit" because she thinks she's a bunny rabbit and hops all the time. Lucky for me Laurie taught her "settle" before I got her and she's great at that. I think Laurie might have had a reason to start her on that command early, she's a wiggly one.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wow, Miller is really good!!:clap2:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great job Miller and Mom! WTG


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Miller is so smart! How long have you been working on that trick?


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks everybody! We have been working on this trick for about 2-3 days, twice a day for 10-15 minutes after I come home from school. He is a very quick learner. Targets are my friends, I use them alot in agility and for training tricks. He does seem to enjoy learning tricks and showing off when he finally gets them right, but he also gets frustrated really quickly if he doesn't understand so I have to start slow with him and lay ground work, which was target or touch a little piece of tape. Then I put it on the cupboards and told him to touch and then slowly faded out the tape.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------

